

Introducing Google Earth for iPhone - tlrobinson
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/introducing-google-earth-for-iphone.html

======
tl
Anyone know if this includes the flight sim easter egg?

~~~
timtrueman
I highly doubt it but I can recommend X-Plane. It runs fantastically on the
phone and you can even do ILS approaches.

------
trezor
Ok. So it's fancy, 3d and all that.

I'm still not sure I see the benefits over the built in Maps application
though.

